# Aliens have invaded earth it’s a massive surge.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So the world has just been invaded in every country it’s pure panic but the governments say they have everything under control but the people of this panic are freaking out and ordering Uber’s mostly long trips with a $500 surge and tons of long pick up fee’s what do you do? 

Sorry this is Uber x and I can not put 5 passengers or your service dog in my vehicle.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I would see a rise in Pool and Shared rides. XL drivers would be forced to accommodate that demand. Major cities would hit a flat surge of $12. Airport queues would be filled with ants anticipating the arrival of the alien leader's vessel. Too bad they will all get pings outside of the queue.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

What makes you think that the " Aliens " would want to occupy the earth ? Maybe they already have...


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Precious Gold, silver only!!!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Mole said:


> So the world has just been invaded in every country it's pure panic but the governments say they have everything under control but the people of this panic are freaking out and ordering Uber's mostly long trips with a $500 surge and tons of long pick up fee's what do you do?
> 
> Sorry this is Uber x and I can not put 5 passengers or your service dog in my vehicle.


So it's either go into hiding, or make good money while risking getting poked in the butt.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd sit back and enjoy the show. Mass panics could be funny.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Um hell no...
If their is a crisis, I am not driving no one... my family comes first, friends 2nd, neighbors, third, acquaintances forth, and strangers fifth. 

Cheap dumb pax who think I am going to put them first over my own, wont ever get in my ride.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pandemonium would hit. Didn't you see Independence Day? There was like a million car crashes. The odd's of a car crashing into you would dramatically increase. I would definitely go home, or head for the hills. The cell tower's would likely go out anyway just like on 9/11.


----------

